# Are Chaos killable?



## mpomnibus (Oct 31, 2010)

I was just reading eisenhorn omnibus again cause I can't get any of the new hh books yet and I just finished the second book malleus and at the end, eisenhorn says or thinks he actually kills the demonhost. Not just the spirit or the energy but the whole being like its dead and gone. Now I know a lot of people think or say (damn fanboys >.>) that the chaos gods can't die but look at the other gods that have already been killed.

Look at kratos lol he has killed a bunch of gods too. I just want to know if anyone here thinks that he has made a weapon to actually kill demons permanently or was he on crack or to much stimms


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Of course they can be killed permanently!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Are you talking about daemons or the chaos gods themselves?

Can the chaos gods themselves be killed? No.

Can daemons be destroyed (not banished, but their essence utterly destroyed) by anyone other than their patron god? It's plausable, but if so such things would be very limited and such an ability would only be available to a handful of individuals. But then it may not be possible at all.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

I thought he used some form of chaos spell to kill a demon.


----------



## mpomnibus (Oct 31, 2010)

both pretty much

so why do you say that chaos gods can't be killed? 

for example if slaanesh made of bunch of deamons from he/her energy or life force but a whole bunch of grey knights came in and stomped them down with those staffs that eisenhorn made and killed the deamons, wouldn't that make slaanesh weaker because he/she can't absorb that energy back because those deamons are dead and gone?

So the other gods are like "o yeah time to kill that annoying he/she thingy"


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

mpomnibus said:


> I was just reading eisenhorn omnibus again cause I can't get any of the new hh books yet and I just finished the second book malleus and at the end, eisenhorn says or thinks he actually kills the demonhost. Not just the spirit or the energy but the whole being like its dead and gone. Now I know a lot of people think or say (damn fanboys >.>) that the chaos gods can't die but look at the other gods that have already been killed.
> 
> Look at kratos lol he has killed a bunch of gods too. I just want to know if anyone here thinks that he has made a weapon to actually kill demons permanently or was he on crack or to much stimms


It is emotions that feed the Chaos Gods. They then take a fragment of their power gained through various emotions and forge it into a daemon.

It is said that when a daemon is killed he simply returns to his patron and is reborn again and again.

But, we could hypothosise that a weapon which destroyed the daemon is such a way that stopped it's essence from returning to the warp and thus it's patron, would result in the daemons death and a permanant loss for that patron God.

It is possible I would argue that such weapons exist, I would bet it would probably come from the Necrons and would have to do with severing the daemons link with the warp, which would stop it from returning or simply destroy it so it becomes nothing, in a manner similar to what the Emperor did to Horus.

As for the Chaos God's being defeated. It is possible that there could be a 'War in Heaven' type scenario that would see the four great empires of the Dark God's assaulted and overthrown/destroyed, although it would have to be from a race such as the Necrons/Old Ones or something like that.

The Chaos Gods can be extinguished from the universe under certain, very remote circumstances. But it could theoretically happen.

But only the most powerful could attempt such things.

At least, that's my opinion anyway.

But, then again, I'm currently consumed with the notion that if 40k advanced, the Chaos God's would forge another alliance to defeat the awakening Necrons and slumbering C'tan.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The Chaos gods can be killed. When Slaanesh was born, Khorne tried to kill him, but he failed to do so. But the fact that he tried is proof about that it is possible, but in their current state they are just to powerful to be killed by each other, or anything mortal, but I believe that if they were somehow weakened, a massive consent... Wait, fuck, I am not going to reveal all of my theories! Or at least not yet... I still have my studies to finish, and I have not gathered all the proof I need to back up my theory... But dont worry, you will be able to read everything in my upcoming book where I will reveal all the secrets of how the banish the daemon, to purge (and later kill) the corrupt, and my theory of how the false gods could be killed... Permanently...


----------



## mpomnibus (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks Dac that is what I was looking for, some closure on my question. :victory:


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

The Chaos Gods that currently exist are self-sustaining, sentient collections of emotions. They could theoretically be killed but not through any kind of direct action. Rather the only way to 'kill' the Gods is to remove their power source ie. emotions, or somehow disconnect them from that source. They aren't physically manifest to the extent where you could walk into the Eye and lay the smack-down.

As far as killing daemons to weaken the Gods goes, I would expect (though I have nothing to back this up) that the amount of energy required to create a daemon is negligible compared to the amount of energy the God has. It is also possible that the daemons existence creates a very quick pay-back period on the investment, for example an angry daemon of Khorne provides enough anger to make up for the energy spent to create him very quickly. In such a way the Chaos Gods would be able to create and lose an infinite number of daemons without it ever affecting their power reserves. 

To Doelago:

The fact that Khorne tried to kill Slaanesh doesn't necessarily mean that it's possible. Khorne is an angry man, he would attempt to kill Slaanesh regardless of the chances of success or if success is even possible. I would imagine he is still trying to kill Slaanesh.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

MEQinc said:


> To Doelago:


To me!



MEQinc said:


> The fact that Khorne tried to kill Slaanesh doesn't necessarily mean that it's possible. Khorne is an angry man, he would attempt to kill Slaanesh regardless of the chances of success or if success is even possible. I would imagine he is still trying to kill Slaanesh.


Gona check it again in a moment... If I find the correct page of course... That book is a hell when it comes to finding a page...


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

mpomnibus said:


> both pretty much
> 
> so why do you say that chaos gods can't be killed?
> 
> for example if slaanesh made of bunch of deamons from he/her energy or life force but a whole bunch of grey knights came in and stomped them down with those staffs that eisenhorn made and killed the deamons, wouldn't that make slaanesh weaker because he/she can't absorb that energy back because those deamons are dead and gone?


The gods are so incomprehensibly vast and powerful that destroying the essence of a few daemons wouldn't really effect the god's energy levels or influence at all.



mpomnibus said:


> So the other gods are like "o yeah time to kill that annoying he/she thingy"





Doelago said:


> When Slaanesh was born, Khorne tried to kill him, but he failed to do so.


IIRC Khorne didn't explicitly attempt to destroy Slaanesh. He warred with Slaanesh in an attempt to wrestle control of Khaine from Slaanesh (according to one source anyway), and in the struggle Khaine was splintered and forced out of the warp. But as _MEQ_ said, even if Khorne did attempt it doesn't mean it was possible.

_Codex: Chaos Daemons_ is very specific in regards to the Great Game being eternal, for if one chaos god was able to permenantly become dominant and destroy one or more of the other three, chaos would become a still, unmoving mass and cease to exist.

The only *plausable* way in which chaos could be defeated is to eradicate the entire flow of emotion from the universe(s) (which is as good as an impossible task) or to sever the connection between the materium and immaterium, something which only the C'tan are anywhere near capable of doing (if such a thing is even possible), which is working under the assumption that chaos/the warp is only linked to the 40k universe anyway. And that is also assuming that a seperation would eradicate chaos anyway, chaos is eternal and timeless. It has always existed and yet has never existed simultaneously. Where the warp is concerned, it's perfectly plausable (especially considering the warp is indivisible from chaos) that chaos could even endure the complete eradication of emotion or the complete seperation of the immaterium from the materium. There is also the possibility that the chaos gods are so vast that they have become entirely self-sustaining, and don't require the flow of emotion to endure (in some form at least).


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> (according to one source anyway)


What source? :scratchhead: I believe in you, but what source? I might be wrong, for I read the book like... 6 months ago...


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

The word killed doesn't really apply to chaos daemons, to my understanding whenever a warp entity has been destroyed it has just had its individual will absorbed or their personal identity eliminated. So in effect the essence of the daemon would return to a source of homogeneity like their patron gob, but they as individuals are no more since their soul as it where has been shattered. So when a chaos god tries to kill another warp entity what it is really doing is trying to absorb the raw energy that makes up that being in effect destroying the consciousness that represents that being.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Doelago said:


> What source? :scratchhead: I believe in you, but what source? I might be wrong, for I read the book like... 6 months ago...


It was off the top of my head, but im fairly certain I remembered correctly. I'll have to check through the source material though, i'll post it up when I find it.



LukeValantine said:


> The word killed doesn't really apply to chaos daemons, to my understanding whenever a warp entity has been destroyed it has just had its individual will absorbed or their personal identity eliminated. So in effect the essence of the daemon would return to a source of homogeneity like their patron gob, but they as individuals are no more since their soul as it where has been shattered. So when a chaos god tries to kill another warp entity what it is really doing is trying to absorb the raw energy that makes up that being in effect destroying the consciousness that represents that being.


:goodpost:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> It was off the top of my head, but im fairly certain I remembered correctly. I'll have to check through the source material though, i'll post it up when I find it.


Ok, I will wait. I will also try to check my own source...


----------



## MuSigma (Jul 8, 2010)

Going back to the original post and his source "Malleus" the whole story is about Pontius Glade harnessing the the chaos energy of a planet - which is really the funeral barge (size of a planet) of a once powerful demon prince who fought a war with his king and the war lasted a billion of our years. So they can die but its a big scale event.


----------



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

I am surprised nobody mentioned that Necron theory. The implanting of the untouchable gene into humanity or whatnot and waiting for it to spread (Oh so very slowly I might add) throughout Humanity, basically cutting of the Chaos Gods from their primary source of sustenance.

Unless the theory was debunked or something, then disregard what I say .


----------

